# .040 over engine question



## trimfixer (Sep 29, 2009)

I am putting together a 65 GTO that the engine is bored .040 over. At that size, will I have to be concerned with overheating problems? And if so, are there any sugestions as how to help it run cool?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

You'll be just fine. Mine`s at 0.060" over for 15yrs and no worries.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

.040 over is a non-issue.


----------



## texaz (May 7, 2009)

*40 Over*

My Goat is 40 over, not a problem at all.


----------

